# Riding with neuropathy



## RockyMountain-rider (1 mo ago)

Is anyone else out there riding with this? 
I recently developed neuropathy... 

Any advice is helpful 
TIA


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it in your hands, feet or both?
Is is numbness, tingling, pain or a combination?
I would have different ideas depending on the answers. For hands, the right gloves could be very helpful.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Lost my post. So, short abbreviated version - I've found riding stirrupless helps. I've also found using Ophena stirrups (magnets in) work well when I use stirrups but the magnetic portion is in the boot which is a problem as iron rock is quite abundant here. So I ride with them minus the insert when I ride most of the time. I also have access to a pair of Korsteel Flex that help relieve some of the issues but don't solve the problem. Having a balanced seat and leg is. I'm looking at Ontyte as for me having stirrups is becoming a mental confidence boost. They are the opposite of Ophena with metal plates on the sole and magnet in the stirrup. Just need to set aside the $$ and commit.

Hands are a work in progress. Still have figuring to do on that.

ETA all of my saddles have stirrups that I cross in front when not in use.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

My BF was not a rider but he said the Absorbine horse liniment gel worked best for relieving his neuropathy pain--better than any topical made for human use. It has a strong spearmint smell that he really liked. My sister also uses it for joint pain in her knees.

For neuropathy medication he said gabapentin prescribed by his doctor helped for awhile.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My mom has neuropathy in her feet. She no longer rides but it has been painful for her. 
Taking a high quality vitamin B supplement can slow the progression and help keep the sheath over the nerves healthy and covered. 
This is a good B, made from whole foods, not synthetic(most cheap vitamins are synthetic and your body cant absorb) and easy on your guts.









Opti-Methyl-B


Opti-Methyl-B is a high potency whole food complex B-vitamin formula. This therapeutic dosage provides what your body needs to combat s...




www.optimalhealthsystems.com


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Be aware that high levels of Bs can cause toxic overload. It's the reason FOR my neuropathy. Mine were RX so I felt safe taking them. Now I have my levels checked at least yearly and have cut way back bit been more specific about the type.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That is true. I'm no doctor Obviously, too much B6(?)can cause those issues as well. My mom was B deficient. 
Getting tested might be a good idea.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It always is if you know there is an issue. That way you can follow it up or down. They are water soluble. You are mostly water. Lot of storage. Good thing is overloads are cleared in about 6 to 12 weeks. Bad news is depending on the dosage they build up really quickly. Even though you pee out a percentage you retain most. You can handle short term overloads and clear them quickly but better to find the dose that keeps you in the middle of normal and not too close to either end. For me that meant no RX or taking the RX instead of daily weekly. At this point it's cheaper to find a good brand that has reasonable excess and take it a couple of times a week.


----------



## RockyMountain-rider (1 mo ago)

gottatrot said:


> Is it in your hands, feet or both?
> Is is numbness, tingling, pain or a combination?
> I would have different ideas depending on the answers. For hands, the right gloves could be very helpful.


Tingling and numbness in the feet. 
Tingling and pain in the hands(very mild right now) it's mostly my feet I'm worried about. 

Someone said gabapentin, a doctor suggested this. I'll look into the possibility of it.


----------



## RockyMountain-rider (1 mo ago)

QtrBel said:


> Lost my post. So, short abbreviated version - I've found riding stirrupless helps. I've also found using Ophena stirrups (magnets in) work well when I use stirrups but the magnetic portion is in the boot which is a problem as iron rock is quite abundant here. So I ride with them minus the insert when I ride most of the time. I also have access to a pair of Korsteel Flex that help relieve some of the issues but don't solve the problem. Having a balanced seat and leg is. I'm looking at Ontyte as for me having stirrups is becoming a mental confidence boost. They are the opposite of Ophena with metal plates on the sole and magnet in the stirrup. Just need to set aside the $$ and commit.
> 
> Hands are a work in progress. Still have figuring to do on that.
> 
> ETA all of my saddles have stirrups that I cross in front when not in use.


So you're sitting thru trots?

I ride school horses for training. 
Not feeling my feet I need more confidence for a quiet leg and more balanced seat.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd suggest riding shoes might be better than boots, making sure they are comfortable and don't rub. It might help to use compression socks under your other ones. Wide foot bed stirrups could help also. I'd ride with a long stirrup to avoid pressure.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

RockyMountain-rider said:


> So you're sitting thru trots?
> 
> I ride school horses for training.
> Not feeling my feet I need more confidence for a quiet leg and more balanced seat.


No. Not sitting.. Not necessarily though I can. I post just fine without stirrups.

Think of posting as more of a rolling motion, hips up and forward, then down and back, using the muscles on the inside and back of your thigh. You aren't gripping with your knee, using it as the anchor or point you rise from. Keep your leg long.. Try sitting a few strides when you first pick up the trot, to center yourself and feel your horse’s rhythm, then roll into your post.

Do lots no-stirrup work at the walk. Try posting down the long sides and sitting the short sides. As you build strength, do the same thing in trot, still without your irons. It’ll come to you. You aren't trying to launch yourself out of the saddle. You are working with the horse, moving with the motion and lightening your seat. Yes, there should be daylight between you and the saddle but it isn't going to be inches worth.

If you have trouble with this then you and riding from an insecure position as well as not finding balance in your seat. It says you are probably gripping at the knee, which will only exacerbate the balance problems since it creates a pivot point that can launch your upper body forward.

You need to build core strength, which will really help with your balance. Lessons once a week typically don't build your core quickly. Look up ‘core strength’ exercises and do 10-15min a day every day- no gym needed, you can just do at home when you get up or before bed.

One of the favorite games for the kids here is Ride-a-buck. It's a great way to improve your riding and train yourself not to grip with the knee. Place a dollar bill on the backside of your calf, and w/t/c that way, trying to hold onto the dollar bill as long as you can. It can also be done (no posting) w/t/c with it under the seat.


----------

